# IBS : Stress and your period



## Esther Story (Dec 11, 2001)

Hey guys! Was wondering if any of you experience stress that makes your hair fall out more at times. I KNOW that my IBS is really effected by stress because of my work and school schedules. Also, have anyone ever thrown their bodies into premature bleeding (periods) during a major stressful time? It's only happened one other time to me about 6 months ago right before my IBS started. Now, it happened again about 2 days after the worst day of work I've ever had. Doctor says it's stress but does that sound right? Can stress make you start bleeding even when it's not time for your period? Thanks,peanuttface


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Hi peanutfface, when I first got ibs, my periods started to become irregular. I would sometimes get it a few days earlier than I should . My doctor said it was probly from the stress of the ibs. I went on birth control pills to straighten it out. It worked. But about 2 weeks ago i went off of them so Im waiting to see this month what happens(whether it will come early or not).


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

Peannutface, stress can affect the regularity of your periods and since anxiety is a big part of IBS, it may bring some changes in your period. I was always regular (well, after I had my kids) and when my flare-up started, I was 3 to 4 days late or early...NAt


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Yes it definately can! It certainly does with me! I'm the BC pill now too.


----------



## Esther Story (Dec 11, 2001)

Hey guys!Thanks for helping me out. I guess I just figured that because I'm on the pill and have been for a long time that irregularity to this extreme wouldn't be a problem. What is the strangest part is that (and I'm gonna get a little graphic here...sorry but I know ya'll understand) when I do start bleeding and it isn't my period, sometimes its really thick and I discover it only after I wipe. And it is almost black at times!! That kinda freaked me out! Streesssss is such a bummer.peanuttface


----------



## diamondgirl (Aug 5, 2000)

Ok...I just posted something about this same subject. I'm going through kind of the same thing with stress and my period coming a week early. I've also gotten that thick discharge, and not my normal flow. Kind of weird to be complaining about NOT getting a heavy flow and cramps when that's what you're used to, but I do think stress affects your period. Mine all started about the same time all my stress started.


----------

